# Growing 9 year old bag seed



## edsthreads (Dec 23, 2020)

Have just set up again after a 5 year hiatus and have successfully germ’d 3 out of 4 seeds that I’ve had in the fridge since 2011. If my addled memory serves me right they will either be AK-47, White Widow or Cheese. They’re currently under a Mars Hydro 300 (150w) until my Mars TS1000 turns up. Growing in a Bud Box grow tent (10
Years old!) A few things need dialling in but just wanted to get them going!


----------



## Canada_420 (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice getting them to sprout still, but honestly a ts1000 isnt gonna cut it for 3 plants its only 150 watts even combined with the blurple u have there. Not even close


----------



## edsthreads (Dec 24, 2020)

Yeah was thinking the same, sadly my budget doesn’t cut it atm so it will have to do for now, don’t even know the sex yet so it could just be the one plant or none etc.


----------



## BaRabus (Dec 24, 2020)

Well..Still Welcome back to the Growing Community..

I can imagine you are anxious as I was after a 20 year Hiatus and going to indoor/hydro..I was even more anxious..

So welcome to the BEST Site and Info Forum on the Net...Trust me..Before I came here I researched and googled questions and answers

Guess What site had the 93% of not only questions and answers...? yeah..RIU

Have Fun...Ignore the Assholes (though very informative, they come across abrasive so have thick skin)...We have plenty to go around..lol


----------



## printer (Dec 24, 2020)

Not the state of the art but Dollar Store Led lights can be a cheap alternative if you can get some sockets.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

Nice! I had 200 Cindy seeds15 years old. Not refrigerated. Imagine the outcome.


----------



## Phabio007 (Dec 24, 2020)

ts1000 will do 3 plants.. Idk what these guys are saying. Your true wattage between those two lights are the exact same if memory serves. Can you put both in the space?


----------



## Phabio007 (Dec 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nice! I had 200 Cindy seeds15 years old. Not refrigerated. Imagine the outcome.
> 
> View attachment 4777246


I have some bagseed a decade old that was stored in bad conditions. Same thing.... Sad stuff.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

Phabio007 said:


> I have some bagseed a decade old that was stored in bad conditions. Same thing.... Sad stuff.


It was Bros Grimm F1

~wipes tear~


----------



## Phabio007 (Dec 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It was Bros Grimm F1
> 
> ~wipes tear~



 I need to find some good genetics.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

Phabio007 said:


> I need to find some good genetics.


Good luck. Those are a moving target.


----------



## Heywood Jahelpme Morris (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice Project!
They seem to germ forever if stored in the fridge.

Would run a 315w cmh in that tent. Would give great yields and thc Production.

Dont letya fool by led.
You will get out, what you put in. 
If you use 1000W MH HPS or CMH, you can make 1g/W, if your System is dialed in, with some Training. Same with a 1000W de.
But if somebody tells ya, all you need just his 200W cheapo led board to grow 2 Pound of Primo Bud, Kick his ass. Because he rips you off.
You need a small cool but powerful lamp for that tent. At the Moment cmh is a good one to go for, realy. Use this myself.

If it just needs to be led for you, Cob LED are good. You pay 1,5$/10W a piece At eBay. DIY is easy with this Barbies, just use passive cooling and rows of 50W Chips.

Peace, keep up the good work


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 28, 2020)

edsthreads said:


> Yeah was thinking the same, sadly my budget doesn’t cut it atm so it will have to do for now, don’t even know the sex yet so it could just be the one plant or none etc.


You could side light with phillips cfls


----------



## edsthreads (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks for the comments lads, & yeah I used to use a T5 Fluro for veg and a 400w HPS for flower in my tent but I don’t own them anymore so I have only got this bloody blurple until I upgrade. If you search YouTube for my user name on here you’ll see some of the yields I got from that little set up...Tbh this is a bit of an experiment grow.. have since decided on a 2000w Mars Hydro or similar spec Spider Farmer light for flowering.


----------



## edsthreads (Dec 30, 2020)

BaRabus said:


> Well..Still Welcome back to the Growing Community..
> 
> I can imagine you are anxious as I was after a 20 year Hiatus and going to indoor/hydro..I was even more anxious..
> 
> ...


haha yes I’ve learnt from being on here years ago to not take contructive criticism to heart! Who’d of thought stoners and growers could be so opinionated!


----------



## edsthreads (Dec 30, 2020)

So this was how my last two vegged under the same light a few years ago sadly these never made it to flower as I was dating a total bitch so they had to go! The leaves were a lovely healthy dark green and I couldn’t wait to start flowering them under the 400W HPS (no longer have) So for a couple of plants this little blurple light performed very well for veg at least.. just need a LED equivalent to roughly 400W HPS power output.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Dec 30, 2020)

I disagree with the can't grow 3 plants under that light. I'm growing 5 plants under 2 viparspectra LEDs old blurple reflector 300w and p series 600. Not ideal I know but does the job well. And also in my opinion the blurple grows better plants with more trichomes than the new type, well out of these two lights anyway. This was my plants week 9 under the lights


----------



## edsthreads (Dec 30, 2020)

19-Sean-86 said:


> I disagree with the can't grow 3 plants under that light. I'm growing 5 plants under 2 viparspectra LEDs old blurple reflector 300w and p series 600. Not ideal I know but does the job well. And also in my opinion the blurple grows better plants with more trichomes than the new type, well out of these two lights anyway. This was my plants week 9 under the lights


Yeah I was thinking the same given the tiny space I’m using too.. great looking plants mate btw Are you growing in coco or?


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Dec 30, 2020)

edsthreads said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same given the tiny space I’m using too.. great looking plants mate btw Are you growing in coco or?


I'm using biobizz light mix soil and biobizz grow/bloom topmax and calmag. I did a grow before with just the one blurple on 3 plants only 130 ish Watts at the wall and they came out great my profile pic is from that grow. Im not saying better lights wouldn't be better but I'm growing nice buds so it works great I wonder if this watts and par etc is all a gimmick for marketing purposes to an extent.


----------



## Kushash (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## edsthreads (Dec 30, 2020)

Kushash said:


>


 Thanks! Nice touch


----------



## edsthreads (Dec 30, 2020)

19-Sean-86 said:


> I'm using biobizz light mix soil and biobizz grow/bloom topmax and calmag. I did a grow before with just the one blurple on 3 plants only 130 ish Watts at the wall and they came out great my profile pic is from that grow. Im not saying better lights wouldn't be better but I'm growing nice buds so it works great I wonder if this watts and par etc is all a gimmick for marketing purposes to an extent.


I’ve never grown in soil only DWC and Coco but you definitely have your substrate nailed! & I agree with the marketing gimmicks I know that my previous set up (T5 fluros x 2 & 1 x 400W HPS) performed very well and stuck with that for five years. Now I just want the equivalent but in LED or as close as I can get.


----------



## Kdoggy (Dec 30, 2020)

edsthreads said:


> haha yes I’ve learnt from being on here years ago to not take contructive criticism to heart! Who’d of thought stoners and growers could be so opinionated!


Its like everyones baked lol


----------



## edsthreads (Dec 30, 2020)

Kdoggy said:


> Its like everyones baked lol


----------



## Heywood Jahelpme Morris (Jan 2, 2021)

I would still go for a phillips 315W cmh. This Lights are worth the Money. And they do not produce lots of heat.
They are good for small spaces.

If you want LED only, use COB Led chips.
They offer the driverless Versions right now for cheap on eBay. 3 different colors daylight, warmwhite, and purple.
Use 4 x 100W Chips and look what they can do.
Realy easy for a diy Lamp.
The good thing with the cob is, you can Cover the surface more even with light.


----------



## Heywood Jahelpme Morris (Jan 2, 2021)

My own creation....

Triple Purple Doja x Agent Orange

Grow under CMH 315W Lumatec at 80%.

Peace


----------



## Kdoggy (Jan 2, 2021)

Heywood Jahelpme Morris said:


> View attachment 4784562View attachment 4784563
> 
> My own creation....
> 
> ...


What type of poundage do you get under. The 315?


----------



## Heywood Jahelpme Morris (Jan 3, 2021)

Kdoggy said:


> What type of poundage do you get under. The 315?


Around 1g/W.
Using proven Clones in a "organic" Scrog Setup. If all is dialed in, and you in a high effizient/productive enviroment, like coco or hydro, I guess you can even top that.

The pics were from a Testrun with many different homemade Strains/Seeds...subideal. Not all Space used, due to males sorted out.
Too small pots. Light @ 80% Power only 50% in Veg, just to see what the Light can do, and to save some bucks on the electricity bill.
Had some Thrips Problems in Veg and early flower.
Got around 0,8g/W.
Thc production is also great, under that Light. Its the same Level of thc production that one would experience under a 600W hps. No difference.

I was a hps man. Switched from 600W hps to that CMH's.
Decission was hard, but I dont regret it.
The heatoutput of the cmh also is just a small fraction of that from a hps.


----------



## Heywood Jahelpme Morris (Jan 3, 2021)

This are 4 x 10W Cob led
Driverless from eBay for my seedlings/clones. 1,25$/1pcs.
I use 2x15W lsr atm for Seedlings.
I am just growing to Supply myself. No big growing just small.

As soon as I get some passive cooling somewere for free/cheap I'll test them.

They offer 10W/20W/30W/50W/100W/200W


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 3, 2021)

Ok so ordered two quantum board lights for the bagseed grow which turned up today, potted into a 15L & 8L pot (all I had) with 50% coco 50% perlite feeding canna a & b with some liquid seaweed.. will rig up the Autopots once they’ve taken root in a week or so and hopefully see some better growth. The plants as you see them now have been growing under my old Mars Hydro blurple light up until today.. Have no carbon air filter yet or intake fan but am on it!


----------



## printer (Feb 3, 2021)

I have tried a higher power version of the line powered COB's. I do not remember the outcome but I am not using them. I am guessing they would be ok for smaller grows where you are not pulling a lot of power.


----------



## smokin away (Feb 3, 2021)

edsthreads said:


> Ok so ordered two quantum board lights for the bagseed grow which turned up today, potted into a 15L & 8L pot (all I had) with 50% coco 50% perlite feeding canna a & b with some liquid seaweed.. will rig up the Autopots once they’ve taken root in a week or so and hopefully see some better growth. The plants as you see them now have been growing under my old Mars Hydro blurple light up until today.. Have no carbon air filter yet or intake fan but am on it!


If smell is a problem yet try using an ozone generator. It's really cost effective and it works nice running in the same room on a timer running a half hour every two hour period. It also purifys the air of all pathogens. Save the fan for ventilation.








Hydrofarm > Atmospheric Control > Air Purification > C.A.P. OZN-1 Ozone Generator, 1 lamp, 5500 cu ft






www.hydrofarm.com


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 4, 2021)

smokin away said:


> If smell is a problem yet try using an ozone generator. It's really cost effective and it works nice running in the same room on a timer running a half hour every two hour period. It also purifys the air of all pathogens. Save the fan for ventilation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did own a ozone generator which worked well tbh but smell is not a major issue here atm but potentially will be when the plants bulk up and the weather gets warmer


----------



## GreenthumbDynasty (Feb 11, 2021)

Phabio007 said:


> I need to find some good genetics.


Treestarseedbank


----------



## smokin away (Feb 12, 2021)

GreenthumbDynasty said:


> Treestarseedbank


Try Great Lakes for good variety. Bad dawg posts here regularly. Good service at good price. Right now BubbleMint is finishing well. The next grow is a bad dawg freebie crossed with Straw Cherry Bliss. Neat plants every one of them.


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 13, 2021)

Week two of flower now, the plant on the left is a hermie which I’m keeping a very close eye on, and yes I know I’m mad keeping it in there with a female! This was an experimental grow anyway just to see how 9 year old beans turned out so I’ll keep plucking balls and nana’s off until it gets too much.. Feeding Canna Coco A+B b with liquid seaweed, 50/50 mix of perlite and coco in 15L and 8L pot..hand feeding for now until i set res up for the Autpots. Female on right has been topped and LST'd.


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 22, 2021)

Week three of flower now.. think this maybe a Sativa dominant strain, has stretched lots and the majority of the leaves are long and thin buds are developing slower than other indica dominant strains I’ve grown. Have LST’d twice now


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 27, 2021)

Week 4 of flowering..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Not the state of the art but Dollar Store Led lights can be a cheap alternative if you can get some sockets.


Under cabinet fluorescent fixtures with Wally World LED retrofit. Plug and play. Cheap.


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 6, 2021)

Week 5 of flowering and it’s official.. it’s a Hermie! Have found a few seeds already and some nanas so been picking them off as and when but gonna carry on with the grow as there’s some nice looking frosty buds developing.


----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Mar 9, 2021)

That is from 10 year old bag seed? Nice...another 4 weeks flower and them budz should be pretty tasty.


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 10, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> That is from 10 year old bag seed? Nice...another 4 weeks flower and them budz should be pretty tasty.


Yes lol has been in the fridge in an air tight container for nearly 10 years.. (see first post on thread) proof that fridge storage keeps seeds viable for quite a while!


----------

